# just-tips1.blogspot.ro/



## VASILE (Dec 27, 2013)

*We are a team of soccer tipsters who have experience on betting each day. 
All our tips are based on several factors including statistical analysis,team news,injuries,suspensions,roster changes and recent form.Whit this information you can invest in all your soccer bets with the lower risk possible.

FIRST FREE TIPS

27.12.2013 FREE TIPS
BASKETBALL FRANCE: LNB
Paris Levallois - Limoges
PICK 2
ODD  2.50

*


----------



## VASILE (Dec 28, 2013)

27.12.2013 FREE TIPS
BASKETBALL FRANCE: LNB
Paris Levallois - Limoges
PICK 2
ODD 2.50

*TODAY*
*Aldershot- Welling*
*PICK OVER 2.5*
*ODD 1.85*


----------



## VASILE (Dec 29, 2013)

*Aldershot- Welling*
*PICK OVER 2.5*
*ODD 1.85*

*TODAY
Aldershot- Welling
PICK UNDER 2.5
ODD 2.10

*


----------



## VASILE (Dec 30, 2013)

*Today
El Gounah-El Entag El Harby
PICK 1
ODD  2.00*


----------



## VASILE (Jan 1, 2014)

*El Gounah-El Entag El Harby
PICK 1
ODD 2.00*
*RESULT 1-0 WIN

TODAY
Swansea-Manchester City
PICK 2
ODD 1.75*


----------



## VASILE (Jan 3, 2014)

*TODAY
Swansea-Manchester City
PICK 2
ODD 1.75*
*RESULT 2-3 WIN*

*TODAY
Los Angeles Lakers-Utah Jazz
PICK OVER 195
ODD 1.85*


----------



## VASILE (Jan 9, 2014)

*Los Angeles Lakers-Utah Jazz
PICK OVER 195
ODD 1.85*

*AZ - Mons
PICK 1
ODD 1.60*


----------



## VASILE (Feb 6, 2014)

AZ - Mons
PICK 1
ODD 1.60

*Atl. Nacional-Petrolera           1
Al Ahly-Ghazl El Mahallah     1
Braga-Aves                              1

ODD  2.20*


----------

